# Fischsterben im Frühjahr "normal"?



## Alex45525 (1. Feb. 2008)

Hallo,

habe eben einen toten __ Gründling aus unserem Teich entfernt.
Der Gründling sah irgendwie unterernährt aus, einigermaßen dünn, der Kopf dicker als der Rest vom Körper. Hätte ich irgendwann wieder mit dem Füttern beginnen müssen? Der Teich ist noch recht neu: Angelegt in 2007.

Wasserwerte habe ich vor wenigen Tagen gemessen. KH und GH waren sehr gering. Habe KH+ und etwas Muschelkalk zugesetzt. Werte sind noch nicht wieder gemessen, können aber nicht so stark gesprungen sein.

Aus vielen hier gelesenen Beiträgen habe ich den Eindruck gewonnen, dass einige tote Fische im Frühjahr kurz nach der Kälteperiode nichts ungewöhnliches sind. Aber: Kennt jemand mögliche Ursachen???


----------



## Annett (2. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fischsterben im Frühjahr "normal"?*

Hallo Alex.

Das Thema ist m.M.n. vielschichtig.... 

Eine mögliche Erklärung hast Du Dir eigentlich schon selbst gegeben.
Manche Tiere haben einfach nicht genug Reserven, um den ganzen Winter ohne Futter zu überstehen.
In älteren Teichen findet sich oft "irgendwas" - aber auch nicht immer.

Ich hatte im Frühjahr ebenfalls schon den einen oder anderen Todesfall zu beklagen, gerade wenn lange Eis auf dem Teich war. Fast immer waren es die kleineren und damit schwächeren Fische.
Ich füttere aber das ganze Jahr nicht zu, da ich so schon immer genug Nachwuchs abfischen muss. 

Je nach Teich können aber völlig unterschiedliche Umstände den Tod verursachen.
-wie schon gesagt Nahrungsmangel=Energiemangelsyndrom vor allem bei Koi oder Stör bei steigenden Wassertemperaturen
-Wasserwerte, die nicht richtig passen
-durch schlechte WW verursachte Krankheiten, die zu Streß und Ausfällen führen
-hab ich sicher noch was vergessen...


----------



## Alex45525 (4. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fischsterben im Frühjahr "normal"?*

Hallo Annett,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Ich vermute, es liegt eine Kombination verschiedener Ursachen vor. Die Wasserwerte werde ich sicher in nächster Zeit genauer beobachten. Bei den letzten Messungen ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei meinen Teststreifen insbesondere der PH-Testbereich sukzessive immer weiter die Farbe ändert. Hier werde ich auf einen genaueren Test umsteigen.

Weiterhin werde ich bei höheren Temperaturwerten ausserhalb der Gefrierzone hin und wieder die Luftpumpe mit Sprudelstein auf dem Grund in Betrieb nehmen, um Sauerstoffmangel vorzubeugen und die Konzentrationen der Inhaltsstoffe (Wasserwerte) hin und wieder durchzumischen. Ich habe das dumpfe Gefühl, dass mein Muschelkalk (Obwohl es nur wenige Esslöffel waren) in den tiefen Regionen für eine massive Erhöhung des PH-Wertes gesorgt hat. Mit Durchmischung durch Strömung wäre das undenkbar.

Füttern: Ich habe mit 1300 Litern einen sehr kleinen Teich, in dem mit bis vor kurzem drei Bitterlingen und zwei Gründlingen zwar kein Überbesatz vorlag. Jedoch kann ich mir vorstellen, dass die natürlichen Futterquellen nicht über den ganzen Winter reichen. Also werde ich in Zukunft gelegentlich, zumindest bei höheren Temperaturen, etwas zufüttern.

Soweit meine Ansätze. Wie ist Eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## Alex45525 (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fischsterben im Frühjahr "normal"?*

Hat niemand sonst eine Meinung, ab wann man beispielsweise wieder füttern sollte???


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fischsterben im Frühjahr "normal"?*

Hi Alex,

das der __ Gründling sicher verhungert ist (großer Kopf und schmächtiger Körper = Hungerhaken) hast Du ja schon selbst vermutet. Wieso es meist im Frühjahr zu Fischsterben kommt liegt in der Natur selbst. Im Winter ruhen die meisten Fische ja normalerweise recht regungslos am Grund. Gründlinge und andere Fließwasserfische machen so eine Ruhezeit aber nicht da sie es in ihrem Lebensraum nicht können, die müssen meist die ganze Zeit aktiv bleiben um z.B bei Hochwasser ruhige Bereiche aufzusuchen, um nicht zu weit abgetrieben zu werden, ect.  brauchen daher deutlich mehr Energie als ihre ruhenden Kollegen im Stillwasser, sie müssen deshalb immer mal nen Snack zu sich nehmen - im Freiland ja kein Problem da immer etwas zu finden ist (die Futtertiere sind im Fließgewässer auch imer aktiv - im kleinen Teich kann es da schon mal Probleme geben). 
Die Verluste unter den ruhenden Fische im stehenden Gewässer kommen durch erhöhte Aktivität während der Ruheperiode, sei es durch zu warme Temperaturen (wie dieser und letzter Winter) oder Störungen z.B durch Schlittschuhläufer die die ruhenden Fische aufschrecken. Dabei brauchen sie ihre Winterreserven schneller auf und wenn sie nicht genug fressen (machen sie zwar immer mal ein bischen) ist schnell der Akku leer (Fisch macht den __ Rückenschwimmer). 
Warme Winter wie dieser sind für Fische deutlich gefährlicher als richtig harte   

MfG Frank


----------



## Koi-Uwe (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fischsterben im Frühjahr "normal"?*



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat niemand sonst eine Meinung, ab wann man beispielsweise wieder füttern sollte???



Ich habe hier des öfteren gelesen, das die Fische durchaus einen kleinen Happen  vertragen können.

Ich mache das jetzt sein 3 Wochen so, Wassertemperatur liegt bei 5 Grad, es ist ein besonderes Wintersinkfutter, dass auch unter 8 Grad verfüttert werden kann (steht zumindest drauf). 

Seit gestern läuft der Skimmer (über Filter) und der Bachlauf wieder, die Fische halten sich aber weiterhin im Tiefen auf. Machen nur ab und an eine kleine Runde und suchen den Grund ab.
Es scheint ihnen gut zu gehen und sie nehmen das Futter auch an.

Ich hoffe das alles gut geht und versuche die Erfahrungen anderer hier umzusetzen.


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## glasklar (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fischsterben im Frühjahr "normal"?*

hi alex

ich gehe täglich einmal am teich  .und wenn die fische oben schwimmen gebe ich ein klein wenig futter .und wenn sie sich nicht sehen lassen gibt es nichts .so wie heute  ,in der letzten nacht hat es bei uns gefroren .hatten wohl den ganzen tag sonne ,aber das wasser ist ziemlich abgekühlt  es ist auch mein erster winter mit teich und fichkes


----------



## Alex45525 (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fischsterben im Frühjahr "normal"?*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten!!!
Super! Geht doch!


----------



## Redlisch (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fischsterben im Frühjahr "normal"?*

Hiho,
ich habe gen Mittag auch mal wieder ne halbe Hand voll Futter in den Teich gegeben. Fische hatte ich vorher keine gesehen.

Da ich einige verschiedene Fischsorten drin habe, mische ich immer Futter zusammen. Etwas Warmwasserflocken (das mögen die z.B. Elritzen und __ Moderlieschen gerne, komischer weise gehen sie an Teichflocken nicht ran), etwas Schwimmperlen (die holen sich z.B. die Karauschen) und etwas Störfutter (ich hatte sonst nichts bekommen was absinkt), die nehmen die Gründlinge und andere Bodenfische.

Als ich nach ner Stunde wieder vorbeikam waren die Schwimmperlen und das Flockenfutter weg.

Also, auch wenn ich keine Fische sehe, haben sie doch schmacht ...

Axel


----------



## Marlowe (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fischsterben im Frühjahr "normal"?*

Moin!

Ist zwar erst mein erstes komplettes Teichjahr gewesen (2007), aber ich las viel.

Dabei kam ich zu der Erkenntnis, dass die Fische bei diesen niedrigen Temperaturen wohl fressen würden, die Verdauung aber nicht arbeitet und
somit die Gefahr des Eingehens bestehe.

Nun lese ich das hier! 

Habt ihr die Erfahrung mit dem Füttern während der kalten Jahreszeit über mehrere Jahre gemacht, oder ist das der erste Versuch?


----------



## wp-3d (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fischsterben im Frühjahr "normal"?*

Hallo Marlowe

Ich sehe es genau so, füttern sollte man erst wenn eine längere Wärmephase angesagt ist und nicht mehr mit Frost zu rechnen ist. Auch wenn es wieder kein richtiger Winter ist und die jetzigen Sonnenstrahlen auch meine Fische nach oben lockt, bekommen sie vorerst noch nichts.
Zur Zeit sind alle noch wohlgenährt und können noch einige Tage ohne Futter überleben. 

@ Alex  Es wird immer Tiere geben die aus unergründlicher Ursache abmagern und abdanken.


Hier noch ein Beitrag aus meiner Sicht zum Fischsterben im Frühjahr mit Bilder von Gestern

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/15414


----------



## Redlisch (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fischsterben im Frühjahr "normal"?*



			
				wp-3d schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Marlowe
> 
> Ich sehe es genau so, füttern sollte man erst wenn eine längere Wärmephase angesagt ist und nicht mehr mit Frost zu rechnen ist. Auch wenn es wieder kein richtiger Winter ist und die jetzigen Sonnenstrahlen auch meine Fische nach oben lockt, bekommen sie vorerst noch nichts.



Ich denke mal man kann das nicht so verallgemeinern...
Es kommt hier auf die Fische an welche man hat, wie Frank schon schrieb brauchen einige ihr Futter, da sich keine Winterstarre halten. Viele einheimische Fische werden auch im Winter auf Nahrungsuche gehen, bzw. gehen müssen.

Meine Rotfedern z.B. haben auch langsam ihre Kreise bei geschlossener Eisdecke gezogen, und man sah das sie sich Nahrung suchten.

Axel


----------



## wp-3d (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fischsterben im Frühjahr "normal"?*

Hallo Axel
Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht, aber ein Fisch der gut genährt ist kann lange ohne Futter auskommen.
Bei Teichen ohne Filterung mit zusätzlichen Nährstoffeintrag sehe ich aber eher ein Problem.
Da viele über Winter die Filter abschalten, rate ich den Teich sauber zu halten und auf max. Wasserwerte zu achten um die Fische robust zu halten.


----------



## rut49 (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fischsterben im Frühjahr "normal"?*

Tach,
Meine Fische bekommen das ganze Jahr "nix". Habe keine Todesfälle zu beklagen, außer-alles was "normal" ist. Z.B.: __ Fischreiher, Katze, Eisvogel usw.

Einen schönen, sonnigen Tag   Regina


----------

